

Why Education Startups Do Not Succeed  - sravfeyn
http://www.quora.com/Avichal-Garg/Education-Startups/Why-Education-Startups-Do-Not-Succeed

======
itmag
As someone who yearns to start an education start-up I think this is very good
reading.

TL;DR from Quora:

 _Most entrepreneurs in education build the wrong type of business, because
entrepreneurs think of education as a quality problem. The average person
thinks of it as a cost problem._

 _Building in education does not follow an Internet company’s growth curve. Do
it because you want to fix problems in education for the next 20 years._

 _There are opportunities in education in servicing the poor in the US and
building a company in Asia — not in selling to the middle class in the US._

 _The underlying culture will change and expose interesting opportunities in
the long term, but probably not for another 5 years._

